# Old Fogeys Mimosa and Mendo Cookies grow



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2019)

I am germinating 4 regular ‘Symbiotic Genetics’ Mimosa Seeds and 3 regular ‘Twenty 20’ Mendo Cookies seeds in some rock wool cubes. I soaked the rock wool in some diluted EM1 before sticking the seeds in the cubes. Kinda hoping for one male of each. I’d like to make some Mimosa seeds and depending on what the Mendo Cookies are like, seeds from that would be cool.


----------



## Rosebud (May 21, 2019)

Sounds wonderful OF, greenest of mojo for your grow!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2019)

3 days in and 4 of 8 seeds have popped. Not sure what I mistakenly did right but my seeds never pop this quickly. I was surprised enough that yesterday, I nearly pushed a seed down into the rock wool because I thought I hadn’t plants it deep enough. Glad I held off because it is being lifted by the tap root. Rather be lucky than good...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2019)

Er, sorry. 4 of 7...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2019)

6 out of  7 have broken ‘ground’. The 7th has cracked but is slow...


----------



## BrewsnWeed666 (May 25, 2019)

Looking Good OF8, I never like those plugs, just pieces of insulation cut into cubes Yes?


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2019)

BrewsnWeed666 said:


> Looking Good OF8, I never like those plugs, just pieces of insulation cut into cubes Yes?



Someone doesn’t like you. Oh well...

I guess rockwool is chalk and rock that has been combined then heated to 3000 degrees. Then air is blown thru to extrude it into fibers. I used it because I wanted to be able to find the seeds if they didn’t sprout. I’ve had issues in the past germinating in dirt where the seeds don’t pop and the seed appears to have vanished. I had very good germination rate (for me) this time around(looks like I may get 7 for 7).


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2019)

6 out of 7 are above ground. The last Mimosa seed has cracked and I can see the cotelydon in the husk. Planted it in some soil anyway(roots organic green lite). We will see how it goes. I am under 2 4 foot high output t5 10000 kelvin bulbs for now. Watered with some more diluted EM1(or maybe I should call it EMA since it is brewed from EM1). Top of pic is Mimosa. Bottom is Mendo Cookies...


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2019)

background info on the strains...


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2019)

Nice germination rate OF.. mojo for these beautiful genetics!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2019)

I like there little mission statement there about how they don't rush things.  IMHO, that is the way I wished all breeders were.

I grew a Mendo Breath land year that was quite good.  Green mojo for your grow!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 26, 2019)

thanks rose and thg. i don't know much about the breeder of the mendo cookies. they were freebies included with the mimosa. this is a screen shot from their catalog(which was hard to find)...




http://twenty20gen.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/Twenty20_2019_Seed_Catalog1-1.pdf - a link to the catalog if interested...


----------



## QBCrocket (May 27, 2019)

How I envy the way you can just buy seeds , hard as dead dingos donga to get seeds over here , now and then you hear of someone getting them through but most times it ends badly , I did score 3 seeds  of Big Cheese from one lucky camper and they are in and up havnt done seeds in a long time so exited as to see what sex they turn out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2019)

I purchased these from an out of state breeder. Cannabis in the US is still a schedule 1 drug at the federal level(considered to be more dangerous than coke or crystal meth) so it is still criminal to get seeds shipped to me. I used to buy my seeds from the UK and always worried about getting busted or having the seeds confiscated. It is nice that things are more relaxed now but I think most Americans(even the ones who done smoke weed) would like it to be treated like beer in the eyes of the law. I hope it gets more acceptance from your government.


----------



## QBCrocket (May 27, 2019)

Just crazy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2019)

Dang, QB, where do you live that seeds are so hard to get?


----------



## umbra (May 27, 2019)

OF8, I went to Cali Roots, a reggae festival in Monterey. Its about 150 miles away. Smoked many joints of mimosa. Everyone who smoked some wanted to know what it was. Partied with a guy from Sweden and another from Japan. They're going to track down some beans when they get home.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2019)

I got the seeds I have from Artizen Seeds(they are out of stock now). They were a bit pricey but I don’t buy seeds very often and was glad to get the recommendation of some nice buds from you. My sons are psyched that I am growing it. As a bonus, they sent me dome freebie seeds that are indica dominant. Mrs Fogey smoked some indica bud last weekend with some friends and wants me to grow ‘an indica’(lol-she is not cannabis literate). Glad you had a good time at Cali Roots. When I go to concerts, I puff a bit and pass my joints to whoever is near. I usually get a look like ‘why is this cop-looking guy handing me a joint’. In all fairness, I might be suspicious of someone who looks like me too. BTW- my most recent harvest(some green crack and a local breeders bastid strain) is the tastiest I have grown and is apparently quite popular with my sons friends. I had to hide what is left so he doesn’t smoke it all. I attribute the improvement to the EM1 you recommended. First time I have gotten a proper fade on the plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 29, 2019)

The seedlings seem to like their new pots. The Mimosa seedlings are bigger than the Mendo’s. The stems on the Mimosas are purple. Getting a bit stretchy so I raised them up a bit closer to the light.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2019)

The last seed (a Mimosa)finally is a sprout. I am hoping it is some sort of oddity with super-cannabis powers. Maybe impart those who smoke it with eternal youth or a really stellar buzz. Probably not but we will see. I was about to deep six it. It is the tiny one out back...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 2, 2019)

Those are pretty !...Green all the way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks HP. Grow journals are pretty boring until late in flower but I like to use the journals for my own future reference since my memory is pretty much like a steel trap. A literal steel trap with no gray matter. Just a hunk of metal. Rusty metal...

I will be flipping to flower probably late August or early September so the interesting pics will be here in November.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 8, 2019)

The late sprout is catching up to the rest of the brood...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2019)

They look great OF. so glad you started a journal.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 9, 2019)

Different phenos maybe? Mimosa on top with late sprout on top left. Mendo Cookies on bottom. Bottom left is a runt...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2019)

Gonna need to top these soon. They are growing quickly now. I now have 4 t5 bulbs on them. Needed to make some ventilation adjustments because the temp spiked 5 degrees F from the added bulbs.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2019)

Well don't those look like happy plants!!!! woohoo and mojo for the grow.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 16, 2019)

All of them, as happy as can be!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2019)

Transplanted into bigger pots today...

B4 and aftah...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 20, 2019)

I had the ‘brilliant’ idea to use a Brita filter and carafe to filter out chlorine or chloramine that my town water has in it. I think my plants are showing indications of mag deficiency. I use a cal mag nute in my feedings per the GO recommended rate. The leaf tips show some nute burn though. Why I change things that work(like my tap water from the tap) is beyond me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2019)

Everybody seems to have recovered from the transplant and have resumed growing. This morning they got topped.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2019)

they are looking nice OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 23, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> they are looking nice OF.


Thanks Rose. I hope my cage joke in the OFC wasn’t offensive. It was probably the alcohol and cannabis talking(and my addled brain)...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2019)

Of, I don't think you could offend me. That was FUNNY!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

notes for my future reference - added a 2 bulb 4 foot t5 fixture to go along with the 4 bulb fixture i have in there 2 days ago. so i have 5 10000k bulbs plus 1 10000k with uv a light. decided i need to lst these plants. they are getting bushy but i want to keep them short before moving into flower and i still need to transplant into 3 gallon felt pots. started to tie them down gently. if they continue to grow like they are, i will probably transplant next week. wait a week and take some clones. the tent is getting warm. 81 deg this morning. re-did  the ducting to the outside to shorten it up and the old hose had some holes in it so i am thinking the hot air wasn't all going outside. i also disconnected the charcoal filter for now to try to increase air flow as it hasn't even gotten warm here yet


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2019)

Temps have dropped. I won’t be able to have the filter disconnected while in flower. I can catch a whiff outside my house even at this stage. Need to drop the lights down a little since training the plants has effectively shortened them. I think I waited a bit longer than I should have to start as the stalks are pretty beefy and rigid...


----------



## hollowpoint (Jun 28, 2019)

Smell? what smell? lol....even in veg I have to run filter.Flower equals 3 x filters and no delivery's for a spell. Looks great OF seeing lots of buds in the future at your house.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks HP. Mrs Fogey could not smell it so I am safe for now. It is a small grow(7 plants). Unless someone is familiar with what a grow smells like, I don’t think it would be noticed. I vent out of the back of the house. A few grows ago, during flower I was stinking up the neighborhood even with the filter. Turned out I had a bunch(thousands) of tiny pinholes in the duct hose between the filter and fan and some skunk smell was getting pulled in thru them and gracing my neighbors with skunkieness...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 30, 2019)

These things are growing like weeds. I think I need to get them in their felt pots. However, it is Sunday and I need to get the newspaper and some bacon so maybe later...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2019)

LOL Of, bacon first!  Those are so pretty i can't wait to plant those. I bet they smoke like a fun hybrid.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 30, 2019)

not even 2 weeks in the 1 gallon pots and the plants were getting close to being root bound. all transplanted and id'd. taking clones next week and probably flip shortly after that. need to build my flower tent back up again as i took it down thinking i would be taking a break...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

I am trying cheapo LED that I will add in when I have my flowering tent up. I am going to clone them next week then flip them to 12/12 a few days later, still in the mother tent I have them in. Going to gradually introduce my King LED (from the t5’s they are under now)then the new LED. After the stretch (or until they get too tall)and I know the sex of the plants, I will get the flowering tent built back up. 

Here is the info on my new light...
Cree COB LED Grow Light, Growstar Reflector Series 600W LED Plant Light Full Spectrum Dual Chip Grow Lamp with Daisy Chain for Indoor Plants Veg and Flower https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P8L4LLH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_GJNgDbC73V9EC

I am probably going to run both the King and the ‘Growstar’ thru flower. ‘Growstar’ sounds pretty cheesy but I got it for $79. As long as it doesn’t burn my house down, I’m happy to try it...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 1, 2019)

My last grow the plants did nearly no stretch. I think the amount of blue in the T5’s I have. I’m hoping for similar results this go round.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hadn’t re-tied the plants after transplant. This morning the Mimosa plants were all less than an inch away from the lights. Tied them down a bit. The Mendo Cookies look very indica dominant and didn’t need to be tied down yet. My tent looks like a SOG grow(unintentionally). I better have some males in this bunch or I’m going to have to figure out what to do with the plants that won’t fit into the flower tent. Maybe I can stash a couple in the woods...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2019)

Fired up the new LED. Visually I think it is a little dimmer than my King 1200 but I figure it is brighter than the T5 I paired the LED with on my last grow. Literature says it draws 128 watts so that is about 90 watts less than the T5(a kilowatt a day savings during flower).


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2019)

Best wishes on your search for the dank. You do awesome, you just don't know it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

Plants have alternating nodes. I am steeping some willow branches for a cloning solution. I am going to soak my rock wool cubes in it and use honey on the tips of the cuttings. I read over norcalhal’s cloning tutorial on here and think I will use that as a guideline for these clones. I am pretty spotty on my cloning. I think I keep the clones too wet so they ‘think’ they don’t need roots. Cloning and flipping tomorrow...


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Plants have alternating nodes. I am steeping some willow branches for a cloning solution. I am going to soak my rock wool cubes in it and use honey on the tips of the cuttings. I read over norcalhal’s cloning tutorial on here and think I will use that as a guideline for these clones. I am pretty spotty on my cloning. I think I keep the clones too wet so they ‘think’ they don’t need roots. Cloning and flipping tomorrow...



Hey of8! I've never heard of willow branches for cloning. I have thought of trying aloe though. Some guys on the tube said its great. 
 Of8, I cloned and flipped and lost my clones! Good luck to you on yours!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

Willow has a couple of chemicals that are beneficial to rooting. Last year, my son cut an 8” diameter branch/trunk off of our willow tree. We tossed the branch out in the woods and it rooted itself. I’d read about a willow tea being a good alternative to cloning gel so I figured I’d give it a try. I get maybe 50% of my clones to root but wanted to up my game. I also think(from reading a few tutorials including a @NorCalHal tutorial) that I keep them too wet. I thought keeping them wet was key but I guess the cutting needs to seek moisture to root properly. We will see. The Mimosa strain comes highly recommended by members here so I want to keep at least one of each of the 4 plants I have. I will be taking 4 cuts from each plant. I am also interested in the Mendo Cookie strain which was a freebie but the breeder says it makes good crosses. Oops. Sorry I got a little long winded...


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

I have seen just about everyone in the OFC brag about mimosa. I've yet to try it myself. I cant wait to see what you do with them. I'm going to check out that tutorial.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 5, 2019)

I am using it as a guideline, not following it to a ‘t’. I am working with what I have on hand but will be trimming the clone up like he does and will be putting it on a heating pad(no temperature control). I have always stressed about getting the cuttings into water immediately because I feared an embolism but I don’t think that has been my issue. I will be soaking the cuttings in the willow tea, then a dip in honey(supposedly has antibacterial properties and vitamin b to think). Yeah so I guess loosely following his tutorial...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 6, 2019)

Took 4 cuttings off of each plant this morning. Soaked the cut end in. Some willow tea and then coated in honey. They are in rock wool cubes in a makeshift dome under a 2700 k 23 watt cfl. Fingers crossed. Didn’t flip to 12/12 yet. I think I want to put one of my LED’s in the tent and remove the 2 bulb t5 for a few days but that is a project for tomorrow...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2019)

Removed the 2 bulb t5. Replaced with my King 1200. Moved the fan I had at canopy level up to the ceiling of the tent and have another small fan blowing on the plants(gives more footprint space). Started 12/12 lighting. Probably next week I will put my bigger tent up. Hope to see what I have in a couple weeks. The clones look pretty healthy. I have resisted the urge to spray them but it is a hard road...


----------



## novitius (Jul 8, 2019)

That sure is a pretty sight of8! Great picture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2019)

that is my 2x4x4 tent which is supposed to be a mothers tent. i flowered in it when i first started growing back in 2012 and my last grow was flowered in it as well. i am hoping the tent is light-proof enough to trigger flowering. i have cats and they are evil. they think the tent is a tree to climb so i have some claw holes... 

my flowering tent this run will be a 3x3x6.5 footer i have.


----------



## novitius (Jul 8, 2019)

I found a 5x5 for 130. Vivosun I think. I'm not using it yet but next run I will be. I marked the floor with tape to get an idea of the actual space it will take up. Its huge! I'll be able to walk around in it lol. My 2x4x6 I just reach into. For light leaks I used duct tape. Just in one area. I think next time I'm going to use a Silicon caulk as tape doesn't really like humidity.
 That extra 2 1/2 ft is going to be really nice for flowering of8. I can't wait to see your girls grow up! They look great! It's also good to hear your gotten some years out of your tent.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2019)

I have used spray flexiseal (as seen on tv where the guy sprays a screen door and then uses it for a boat bottom)to seal up small pin holes in my tents. Works pretty well but the fumes are pretty bad.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 14, 2019)

Grrrr... 3 out of 4 Mimosa plants are males. Pretty sure one of the Mendo Cookies is too busy they seem a few days behind the Mimosas. So the Mimosa boys are outside for now. Going to try to harvest some pollen. I read you can preserve it and keep is dry by mixing with 4 parts flour. Anyone heard of this? I will be trying to pollinate one cola of the female Mimosa and one of the Mendo Cookies too. I’ll be destroying the male clones in a couple of days but unless someone wants them...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 30, 2019)

Three weeks into flower...
Mimosa:







Mendo Cookie: 







Pollinated 1 small bud on each plant with Mimosa pollen and another with Mendo Cookie pollen. Additional LED or feeding heavier nutes seems to be helping the buds develop faster than I usually see.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 13, 2019)

Week 5 - looks like I can back off on the ‘heavy feeding’ nutes(a little leaf tip burn). Male plants outside are keeping the bees in my yard plenty busy...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2019)

looking beautiful OF, nice work. The way i harvest pollen is put the plant in the bathtub or shower and set it on parchment paper and shake the soup outta the male. Boy flowers will fall all over along with the pollen. You can use a credit card to scoop it up, but i just leave it in the paper and fold it and put that in a bag and you can freeze it then, but i don't.  I just used 2year old pollen that i kept like that and it worked. Not good for long term storage, but hey, we are old.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2019)

Lookin good OF...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks Rose and 2RE. Today marks 6 weeks in flower. Battling heat in the tent. I have never really flowered in August(indoors anyway)and won’t ever again. My basement normally stay cool but the whole basement is now at 72 degrees. No way too cool it save getting a portable A/C and that ain’t in the budget. For now I leave the tent open during lights on and that keeps the grow area around 78 degrees. No good pics because I got up too late and lights were about to go out.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 19, 2019)

Can’t wait for fall to start my indoor grow...lookin good there of8!


----------



## hollowpoint (Aug 20, 2019)

Looking nice and frosty in there !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you hp and 2RE. I think I am going to be disappointed with my yield but happy with the smoke. The Mimosa smells incredible with citrus and vanilla notes(thanks to umbra for the recommendation). I broke down and gave them a light feeding this morning as I am seeing a majority of clear trichs at this point. Literature says 7-9 weeks for Mimosa. I am betting 9. The Mendo Cookies I am not sure about but since it is indica dom, I am thinking they will be ready sooner.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 22, 2019)

I have 4 males outside that I am fighting with the bees over who gets the pollen(they are winning)... One of the males appears to be throwing some female flowers now complete with trichomes. Pretty cool.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2019)

7 weeks. A couple more to go...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Aug 29, 2019)

Very frosty!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 29, 2019)

Smells like a dessert too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2019)

Kinda bummed. My plants are at 8 weeks of flower. Frosty and smelling nice but nowhere near the dense looking buds I see you folks pumping out. I still see only a couple of amber trichs here and there so I am guessing these will all go more than 9 weeks, probably 10?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2019)

Take my cannabis growers card away from me. Apologies to anyone who I have ever given advice to. Apparently I don’t know when to start counting ‘weeks in flower’.
I was concerned because the trichs are not ripening. Way back in 2012 when I started growing again, I thought I read somewhere that you start counting when you flip. I have almost always harvested too early because I was afraid to let the plants go too long. Read a bunch of info tonight saying to start counting when seeing pistils which in hind sight makes a lot of sense. Now I am obsessing because I am sure I stopped feeding too early...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m guilty of the same but I’m trying to have more patience...I’m just terrible at keeping records and even writing down what strain I’m growing...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2019)

lol. patience? i have none. my grows are small so it is easy enough to keep track but i mark the pots anyway. i tried pollinating 2 branches on each plant and am sure i will screw up tracking the crosses. hoping my mimosa x mimosa seeds come out ok.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 7, 2019)

Its a never ending learning game...the more you know....the more you want to know. Your advice is all ways sound OF8! Patience?...Last time in for a check up they gave me a test for that....told me not to worry...for I had none lol.


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 7, 2019)

Gday OF8 , guilty of the same thing , I used to pick at exactly 8 weeks from turn , Ya Buds look nice and frosty


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2019)

Thx QB. Plenty of frost but I’ve only seen an amber or 2 on the Mimosa and none on the Mendo Cookie. The Mendo Cookie is supposed to be heavily indica so I thought I’d be harvesting it first and waiting on the Mimosa which is sativa dominant. 

Yep hp. Good thing I am not a doctor because I’d go broke because I have no patients(pun there)... I am irritated with myself for misunderstanding such a basic piece of growing. I know to harvest based on trichomes but I have probably been fooling myself for years and estimating the percentage of amber as much higher than it was.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2019)

I heart you OF!  Looking good in here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2019)

Today it has been 9 weeks since I flipped to 12/12. Finally seeing a few ambers per cola on the Mimosa. The Mendo Cookie is still all clear and cloudy. Anticipating a problem with harvesting because I have always used my tent to dry but I can’t do that if I am still flowering other plants. May need to Rube Goldberg a box for drying in that will use one of the passive fresh air hoses to draw air thru the box. Again, first world problems...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

I went looking for mimosa seed tonight...zip...
Looking good of...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2019)

I will be chopping the Mimosa later today. The amber is coming on quickly. I will be waiting another week probably on the Mendo Cookies as they only have an amber here and there and Mrs Fogey wants the indica, heavy hitting stone...

First 4 pics are the Mimosa. Last 2 are Mendo Cookie. If they look hungry it is because I screwed up and stopped feeding a good week and a half before I should have...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

They don’t look that hungry to me but they look good and ready!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2019)

Chopped the Mimosa today. Doing some trimming. Ughhhh...

I like the purple tops. Smell is amazing...


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 10, 2019)

Love the colours , bonza job


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 10, 2019)

those look pretty chunky by my standards anyway...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thx QB and 2RE. I have bud envy when I look at a lot of the bud porn on here. The biggest buds are maybe an inch and a half(that’s about 40 mm for you folks down under). Not that impressive but I am really happy about how dense these are. umbra suggested fulvic acid for denser buds. I tried some last grow and had better than my usual results but not like these. I used the fulvic acid from the get go. I also added another LED(a cheapo) that had some Crees in it. I am thinking the combo helped. Mrs Fogey says the house stinks. Oops...


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 10, 2019)

beautiful bud porn there oldfogey.  You have no need of envy, that's a beautiful piece of gardening


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 11, 2019)

Thx St Nick but I can’t take credit for genetics...


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 11, 2019)

First class flight there OF8....you did great!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 14, 2019)

I was successful pollinating 2 buds on my Mimosa plant. I got quite a number of Mimosa female x Mendo Cookie male cross seeds but like 5 of the Mim x Mim. Kind of a bummer. Would have preferred a bunch of the Mim x Mim seeds. Some of the other seeds are strangely shaped. Pics later...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

Unrelated-our wild turkey flock. We lost one poult about a month ago but the mom is doing well keeping her offspring in line and alive since...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2019)

WOW of, you nailed the mimosa, great job, she is beautiful.  Genetics help, but you grew it... Wonderful work!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

Thx Rose. Mrs Fogey and I smoked some of the lower bud that I pulled the seeds out of last night. It is a lot more mellow/relaxing than I thought it would be and we like that quite a bit. She smoked some indica strain with some co-workers at a weekend retreat that she really liked because of how relaxing it was. We even bought some indica at a local dispensary but it wasn’t the same. The Mimosa is relaxing but doesn’t knock you out. Great stuff. Still waiting for my Mendo Cookie plants to get some amber. Weird because the literature says the breeder was trying to get a quicker finishing flower but these are pretty slow. Coming up on 10 weeks since I flipped the lights.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 15, 2019)

I pulled the buds I pollinated off of the Mendo Cookie plants. The Mendo male is quite the stud. I have between the Mimosa girl and the 2 Mendo girls around 100 Mendo x Mendo seeds but I only got 5 Mimosa x Mimosa seeds and maybe 15 Mendo x Mimosa seeds. The Mendo seeds are really dark and large too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Did a cruddy job of documenting this grow but I am chopping the Mendo Cookies today. This is #3, the prettier one...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2019)

So you had a male and now you have beautiful seeds for the rest of your life? Congratulations. Enjoy that smoke, I will be growing that this winter maybe.  You did good OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Thx Rose.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

Gorgeous buds there mr. Fogey : ) really nice results!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Thx SA


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 18, 2019)

Those were beautiful. I'd hope mine come out that nice.  Where did you get the fulvic acid ?  order online??


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I bought some Advanced Nutrients Ancient Earth on Amazon because I forgot where another member on here suggested I get it. Ancient Earth has seemed to make my buds denser but it is both fulvic and humic acid. Next time I need some(when I run out of Ancient Earth)I will go where it was suggested to me in the first place which is kelp4less. I will probably forget again though...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

And thank you. It is quite striking, isn’t it? The top buds are really hard and the purple is an unexpected bonus as my tent has been pretty warm all thru flower.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks for info went on kelp4less site they got lots of other stuff to look into also.   I'm in Ky ......64 .....retired.  Nice to me you and visit your grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I too need to look at what they have. I have been using General Hydroponics GOBOX which is a bunch of bottles of liquids. It works for me and doesn’t break the bank. I like it because I don’t have to check pH because it is organic. The pH check is just a pain for me. However, I’d like to get the dry ingredients like kelp4less sells. No point in paying for someone else’s water. Nice to meet you as well. Looks like KY is moving towards medical marijuana. I am in Massachusetts and we are not legal for recreation but it took forever(well like 3 years since it was approved by voters) for them to open a dispensary and now that they are open, they are gouging consumers(like $20 a gram or$320 an ounce for so so weed). I’d rather grow my own anyway...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

And props (as kids say) to @umbra for the kelp4less site...


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 18, 2019)

From what I've read he's the man.... sry he's going thru bad time with son.  Ky bills that I've seen have no grow portion so won't help me much.  I'll just keep on with my own either way.  That mimosa ………..keep going back and looking at it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I got my ‘doctors recommendation’ when we were medical marijuana legal here but never got my license because I didn’t want to be on a list. I figured if I got caught, I’d just say I had not gotten around to getting the license. It was more to placate Mrs Fogey anyway...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

The Mimosa is a very nice smoke. Smells awesome and has a nice relaxing buzz. I got my seeds from artizen seeds. I tried to make a bunch of seeds but only wound up with 5 Mimosa x Mimosa 2 of which look unviable. At some point I will grow out the 2 I have left from my original pack and the couple I have from my grow and if I get males and females, I will let them do what comes naturally do I have a bunch of seeds. Then I can share...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

Fellow Masshole here, can attest to the funky prices at the dealership. I haven't been, but The Hens are into it. And I've been looking at their receipts with a calculator. For non-medical use, with taxes... 460-480 a zip. 
A couple of starry eyed hopeful commercial grow folks approached me a couple years ago with a hefty hourly wage but oh man the moment you ask about benefits,  the cockroaches scurry back under the fridge. All set, thx.
 I'm in the 413 so not sure if it's less blatantly outrageous elsewhere, or if there's a tax easement on medical. Looks like the various sales taxes are the kicker.
Do you remember some goo back in the day called Soil Syrup? Am I imagining this? It came in a white poly bottle with a brown and orange label and was - if I'm remembering correctly- a ridiculous, sediment filled, bottle of fulvics. Sounded like it was a quarter filled with silt if you shook it. I used to love that stuff for telling promix where to go and what to do when it got there.  Turned that garbage into viable DIRT. Fecking promix, man. Sure we've all been there lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mrs Fogey and I hit up one of the ‘stealerships’ in Worcester because she wanted some indica and I had none. For an 1/8th and a joint, they fleeced us for $80. I looked at the medical menu and it was cheaper but not by much. It is a money making scheme and if you don’t have a ton of money, you can’t play the game. Big money corps and govt bureaucracy have eliminated any hope of mom and pop shops finding a niche. I don’t even sell what I grow because I don’t want to give the law any reason to look into me. I give away what I can’t smoke. I think my kid might sell some of my crop as well but I still have more than I need so good on him. I am relatively new to growing (well I grew as a teenager in the 79’s but never got any bud due to my dad telling me to get my plants off his roof)so I have not heard of soil syrup. Sounds interesting though. I think that sort of satellite product would be the best way for small fries to glean some crumbs out of the cannabis industry. Maybe the only way...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2019)

Chopped the 2nd Mendo Cookie. Less bud but very sticky and nice looking. I am thinking the 1st Mendo Cookie I chopped was a hermie though I didn’t see any ‘naners. I found about 20 seeds. On this plant today, I found 4 but they were on branches under the branches I pollinated so I am thinking the bigger budded plant is a poor pheno. Bummer. Nicer buds. Here is a pic or 2 of today’s chop...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2019)

Put the clones in 1 gallon pots today. I think I pulled the trigger a bit too early. The root balls on all 8 were pretty lousy but I had set up and started so I finished up. Might have killed one of the ‘good’ Mendo clones(the one that didn’t appear to hermie) as it got bent pretty badly when I was removing it from the little pot. They are now adjusting to life under my T5. I let them go too long under the CFL and they are all a bit leggy. Once the harvest is done using my carbon filter, I plan to veg and last the heck out of them...


----------



## Lesso (Sep 20, 2019)

Premium lookin buds o.f.!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks Lesso. I work at it but when you get right down to it, it is genetics. I am cheap and my yields show my short-comings. The Mimosa plant will yield around 85 grams, the 2 Mendo Cookie plants will yield maybe 70 grams. I need to get better at manicuring my plants prior to flower to maximize the nice buds. Too much pop corn. I don’t mind the small buds but most good growers would just toss them or make hash or edibles from them. I am flush with smoke and edibles now so these clones are going to be my attempt to catch up with all you good growers. Thank you again...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2019)

Got some feedback from one of my sons on the Mimosa. He said it is very different and had a bewildered look on his face. One of his buddies got ‘wiped out’ and the other was ‘toast’. Both of them smoke a lot so that makes me happy(see Rose, I can get there). I smoked a couple of bong hits of it last night(clean bong). It isn’t really dry enough to smoke yet(68% rh in the jar) and still has a grassy flavor but I was very chatty with Mrs Fogey. When I told her I was pretty baked she said ‘no sh!t’... Thanks umbra for the sage advice. Definitely going to keep this plant around for a while.


----------



## Steves grow (Sep 24, 2019)

Got the fluvic acid today and fed the girls some. I noticed you transition your veg under the t5 to your led. Were you having issues moving. I have been having yellowing problems when moving to leds from my four bulb t5 and was hoping this would help in future.   Thanks again for fluvic acid info.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2019)

My memory is really crappy lately but I think my idea was to keep the t5 fixture in the mix for the first week or so of flower to minimize stretch. I use 10000 kelvin t5 bulbs(very blue) and get nice squat plants. My LED is pretty red/pink and I have had plants stretch a ton when I switch. I kept them in my ‘mothers’ tent because my 4 ft t5 won’t fit properly in my 3x3 flower tent. I wish I had bought a 3x4 or 4x4 but I didn’t...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2019)

If you are getting yellowing under your LED, do you think adding a little or some extra veg nutes for the first week or so under the LED would help? I think that is what I would try. Maybe some of the better gardeners on here will have better guidance. I am not very skilled.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 24, 2019)

I always keep the nitrogen in the lineup for the first few weeks of flower. I slowly back it down. I have noticed it keeps them healthy enough to finish strong. 3x3 is an awkward size for a tent. You have to be careful when you order a fixture. Seems most high output lights are based at a 4x4 space.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yep. Clearly I wasn’t thinking very clearly. I was thinking with my bank account and the voice in the back of my head saying Mrs Fogey will not understand(even though she never busts my stones about much of anything)...


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

OF8, I popped one of the mimosa only beans...I was gonna wait but I couldn’t...it’ll be a week or so behind the other plants in the run but should be ok...thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 25, 2019)

Cool beans. I hope it is a female for you. Looking forward to seeing how it works for you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2019)

Mimosa sure is some fun smoke and not just for the smoker. A week or so ago, I smoked some and found I couldn’t shut up, apologized to Mrs Fogey and told her I was a bit buzzed to which she replied ‘no sh!t’(posted about that last week I think). I haven’t been smoking or ingesting anything very often lately and last night was no different but Mrs Fogey got into the good stuff. She isn’t a sports fan but when I stopped channel surfing on a rugby match, she was amazed. She went on and on for probably 10 minutes about how much she liked rugby and had never seen it and it is like football, soccer and UFC and how the game was so much easier to understand than football(I find it a bit confusing)and so on. Mimosa is sure some happy, chatty, enlightening, energizing but relaxing cannabis.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 13, 2020)

The mimosa is a girl but both of the Mendo cookies were boys...it’s ok, though cuz I got more seed for next time...


----------



## novitius (Apr 14, 2020)

Where you at oldfogey8? We're all missing you and wondering how you're doing!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 14, 2020)

Fogey is well. He's spending time with family, taking a social media break, hoping that the nation can return to some semblance of civility,  and staying in good health.  
Can't say I blame him. He's a good dude. I look forward to seeing him back here when the dust settles. I have cuttings for him : ]


----------



## novitius (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you Stinky!


----------

